# Inside Canada's Military Prison



## Ex-Dragoon (27 Jan 2008)

http://winnipegsun.com/News/Canada/2008/01/27/pf-4795873.html

    January 27, 2008 

Inside Canada's military prisonStrict discipline, hard work and spartan quarters await handful of Canadian troops sentenced to time behind bars 

By KATHLEEN HARRIS, NATIONAL BUREAU


  
Stripped of rank, rifle and pride, she has traded her crisp military uniform for an orange jail jumpsuit. 

Armed now with a meticulously polished cleaning bucket, the disgraced soldier keeps shoulders straight and eyes trained firmly ahead as she marches by rote around the sterile compound. 

Strict rules bar her from uttering any words except those requesting permission to pass by staff and superiors. 

Here in Edmonton, at Canada's only military prison, every day begins early and each waking moment is crammed with marches, repetive drills and scrubbing chores. 

Ultra-strict discipline is the code -- and even modest privileges must be earned. New arrivals aren't allowed to talk or smoke or display pictures of loved ones inside their stark cells. And if they step out of line, they could spend excruciatingly long days sitting or standing -- but never lying down -- in a barren solitary confinement cell stripped down to socks and underwear. 

"This is the end of the spectrum, the last step in the disciplinary chain," says Maj. Ron Gribble, the commandant in charge of the prison. 

Those sentenced to fewer than 14 days in custody usually do time at a detention unit on their home base. 

Offenders come to the Canadian Forces Service Prison and Detention Barracks from bases across the country and from deployments abroad, serving longer stints for serious violations of military rules or criminal convictions. 

On this day, there are only four offenders, including the first female in three years. Outnumbered by on-duty staff, the inmates are divided in institutional wings by gender and status of sentence; officers and privates are peers and subject to the same tough discipline and basic cell quarters. 

"There is no rank," says Gribble. "Everyone here is an inmate. They are either a service detainee, a service prisoner or a service convict." 

Detainees returning to the military are all paid the same private's basic rate, whatever their rank, while those turfed from service receive a meagre prisoner's allowance of $1 to $5 a day. 

Wayward soldiers who have made a mistake are here for rehabilitation, a reality check and a second chance. Those convicted of serious crimes are kicked out of the military and transferred to a civilian Corrections Canada penitentiary after serving as much as two years at the CF jail. 

In 2007, there were only 39 inmates admited to the CF prison, and only 24 the year before. 

"It speaks well for the discipline of our men and women in uniform overall. But it's also indicative of the size of our force too. We don't have a huge force," he said. "When you think of the British army or the American forces, they have huge militaries, so of course they are going to have a lot more discipline issues and they have a lot larger facility with a lot more offenders." 

Each day here begins with a wake-up at 6 a.m. and ends with a mandatory lights out at 9 p.m. The hours in between are packed with duties and drills required to earn marks that allow the inmate to advance to the next level or stage of their sentence. 

Most offenders lose weight during their stay due to rigorous physical activity. 

No privileges are granted at the first stage. When they eventually reach the next level -- an average of 18-19 days -- family visits are permitted but without physical contact like hugs or kisses. 

Inmates can be penalized -- most often for idleness, laziness or "illicit communication" in the shower or during a scheduled smoke break. But only top officials can administer punishment; custodians can only "correct" behaviour. 

The regime includes a series of careful inspections in the morning and throughout the day. The offender must strip his or her cell bare of bedding and clothes, folding them all neatly into a tight rectangular box stowed outside the door until the day's end. 

The busy grind continues with a schedule of meticulous personal hygiene mixed with washing floors, shining brass pipes and belt buckles and performing manual grounds work. All the while, their every move is closely monitored by CF guards called "custodians" and cameras that watch every open spot and hidden corner except for washrooms and private cells. 

Security is tight, too, with steel bars, iron-locked doors and shatter-proof windows. 

Inside each drab cell is a small window, a steel toilet and slender bed topped with a thin cot-style mattress. 

That's luxury compared to the confinement cell, a completely barren whitewalled room where inmates are sent for severe reprimand for as many as two days at a time, left alone with their thoughts. A bread-andwater diet remains on the books for those in segregation, though Gribble said the severe punishment has been in "abeyance" for some years. 

Under the National Defence Act, rules and laws apply to all Canadians deployed with the CF, which means a civilian working on mission could wind up at the prison. There have been three CF members transferred from deployment in Afghanistan, but Gribble stressed it's uncommon and would not divulge what offences were committed to warrant the detention. 

"It's not for showing up late for work, let's put it that way. You can't take people out of a theatre of operation without creating a hiatus. They have to backfill that individual because it's mission-critical," he said. "This is the extreme. The last thing we want to do is send a man or a woman here to go in to detention, because it is harsh. You are taking away their liberties and retraining them, so we don't want to do that lightly, especially in a theatre of operation." 

Master Warrant Officer Robert Gagnon, the prison's chief disciplinarian, said a high percentage of inmates arrive with drug or alcohol problems that are often linked to their offences. They are forced through immediate detox, with counselling and a multi-faith centre on site to help them break bad habits. 

Blind to race, gender and the type of crime committed, Gagnon's job is to get the bad soldiers all back in line. He does it by working on "individual minds," while treating them all the same. 

"You have to put your personal feelings and biases on the side and do your job," he says. "I don't care who it is, male or female or what colour they are. My instinct is to make sure this person is released a better soldier, a better person." 

Getting there isn't an easy road. Upon admission, every inmate must forfeit all personal belongings, including wallet, jewelry and cigarettes. 

The only item permitted is a plain wedding band. 

Brass have recommended changes to "modernize" the rules, including the ability to admit or release on a Sunday and to extend the day so lights out are at 10 p.m. There are also plans to practise more military skills for those returning to the Forces, and focus on vocational, job-finding and life skills for those not going back to the military after release. 

"We're concerned about sending solid people back to the military but we also have a duty to Canada to send people back out that are going to be productive citizens," Gribble says. "Depending what they've done in the military, we don't want to send problems back out into Canadian society." 

--- 

PRIVILEGES FOR INMATES OVER TIME SERVED 

STAGE ONE 

- no talking 

- no cigarettes 

- no visits 

- no phone calls (except one 5-minute phone call to next of kin within 48 hours of admission) 

- no TV 

- no computer 

- no personal eff ects in cell 

STAGE TWO, Level 1 

- talking allowed after meal and during smoke breaks 

- three cigarettes a day 

- no TV 

- one 30-minute visit 

- one 10-minute call per week 

- 30 minutes of computer time daily to email family, visit military links and do educational or legal research 

- two photos and one book permitted in cell 

STAGE TWO, Level 2 

- five cigarettes a day 

- visits permitted 

- two 10-minute phone calls or 1 20-minute call per week 

- 60 minutes TV viewing 

- 30 minutes+ computer time 

STAGE TWO, Level 3 

- as many as seven cigarettes per day 

- visits permitted 

- three 10-minute phone calls per week 

- as much as 120 minutes TV viewing 

- 30 minutes+ computer time


----------



## daftandbarmy (27 Jan 2008)

Nice to see something like this is being apparently well managed.


----------



## FormerHorseGuard (30 Jan 2008)

i always wondered what  would immates in real jails not detention barracks think if the  rules  of the barracks were imposed in Kingston or other federal and provincal run jails , how would it go over?
human rights people, the lawyers and so on...but would be intersting to see if there a lower return rate to crime


----------



## daftandbarmy (30 Jan 2008)

Well, at the risk of being accused of lamp swinging, in the good old days in the UK we used to do things like have our prisoners in the Bn nick to carry logs around with them on their shoulders, at the double. Yes, you read that right, logs, about 3-4ft long and 2 ft in diameter. Weighed about 50 lbs. Carried them everywhere including to meals and bed. The Scottish Division used to chain their prisoners to similar logs. Ever try to carry a log like that around an assault course while being screamed at? Sure scared me straight when I was a Pte. All their pay was stopped too, which caused alot of hardship for families.

This approach, however, didn't result in empty cells or pure and fully law abiding troops. It's a complex issue which I am not at all qualified to address! I'm just glad to see that we have so few people in these types of jails in the CF.


----------



## Reccesoldier (30 Jan 2008)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Well, at the risk of being accused of lamp swinging, in the good old days in the UK we used to do things like have our prisoners in the Bn nick to carry logs around with them on their shoulders, at the double. Yes, you read that right, logs, about 3-4ft long and 2 ft in diameter. Weighed about 50 lbs. Carried them everywhere including to meals and bed. The Scottish Division used to chain their prisoners to similar logs. Ever try to carry a log like that around an assault course while being screamed at? Sure scared me straight when I was a Pte. All their pay was stopped too, which caused alot of hardship for families.
> 
> This approach, however, didn't result in empty cells or pure and fully law abiding troops. It's a complex issue which I am not at all qualified to address! I'm just glad to see that we have so few people in these types of jails in the CF.



LOL, yep.  My course WO on my CLC called it Engineer PT (except that it lasted all day).  Only the log was about 15 feet long and each section had one.


----------



## PO2FinClk (30 Jan 2008)

Didn't they use to show a short movie of the life in the DB's during basic training? I do remember seeing one at one time but its been so long ago and it truly painted a picture of life in the DB's. This article doesn't quite have the same effect in my opinion.


----------



## Sig_Des (30 Jan 2008)

PO2FinClk said:
			
		

> Didn't they use to show a short movie of the life in the DB's during basic training? I do remember seeing one at one time but its been so long ago and it truly painted a picture of life in the DB's. This article doesn't quite have the same effect in my opinion.



VHS is still in the system "In throught the Out Door".

I've heard rumours about them talking of making a new one featuring the new DB.


----------



## 1RNBR (1 Feb 2008)

Club Ed didnt work to well for my warrant, he's been there three times lol, but for me i would'nt want to go there that's for sure!


----------



## The_Falcon (1 Feb 2008)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> VHS is still in the system "In throught the Out Door".
> 
> I've heard rumours about them talking of making a new one featuring the new DB.



If they do, they need a better title it.


----------



## JVJA (1 Feb 2008)

One weekend in Battle school, we were taken to Griesbach to jump off the mock tower and get a tour of the DB.  Kyle Brown was in there at the time and was in the drafting room IIRC.  Just being in the place was incentive enough to keep my nose clean.


----------



## Sapper.Murray (2 Feb 2008)

Wow...that sounds pretty hardocre... I dont want to go there thats for sure...would however be a interresting experiance....


----------



## Mike Baker (2 Feb 2008)

Sapper.Murray said:
			
		

> Wow...that sounds pretty hardocre... I dont want to go there thats for sure...would however be a interresting experiance....


+1. I would be intresting to say the least.


----------



## Rodahn (3 Feb 2008)

Internet and phone calls... None of that was available when I was there.... Mind you that was almost 25 years ago.....


Oh and I was on the "Detention Custodian" course at the time.... Most expensive 3 week course of my career.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (3 Feb 2008)

This thread is about SDB. Keep it on track. You want to talk jumping? There's lots of stuff in the Cadet forum. Anything off topic gets deleted.

The thread has been cleaned. Let's try keep it that way.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## benny88 (3 Feb 2008)

PO2FinClk said:
			
		

> Didn't they use to show a short movie of the life in the DB's during basic training?



   Not as of this summer, at least I never saw it. Not a bad idea though.


----------

